# Instant defeat after 3.30 minutes in BFME2...HELP!



## Tats

While playing Battle for Middle Earth 2 I am having this problem-- everything is destroyed exactly 3.30 minutes after the game starts and I am defeated. This happens every time I get to play the game. I reinstalled the game but the problem persists. Is there any way to get rid of this problem? I came to know that this refers to some invalid registry entries so how do I fix this?


----------



## zyonchaos

Having not played the game for a while.
Does this problem happen only on one level?
If so is there a time level on this level?

If it is registry related, have a look see if there are any time factors on any of the entries

All of this is just guess work btw. Hope it helps


----------



## Tats

This happens in every skirmish or campaign I play! 
As far as Windows registry is concerned I am totally a novice so I don't know how to correct or check the registry entries related to the game.
Before I purchased the game I had the demo version of the game-- it played all right! I hope someone just help me on this.


----------



## XJD93

I have the exact same problem.... no matter how i play 
skirmish
campaign
multiplayer

all my buildings are destroyed at 3 mins 30 secs

:4-dontkno I have no clu can anyone help


----------



## Aus_Karlos

This problem for BFME2 happens when you are using a illegal copy of the game, or you have a legit game and have used a no-cd exe. 

However if you have got a legit copy and run off the disk sometimes the registry can become corrupt. Un-install the game and use a registry cleaner to get rid any registry files left over.
As some registry cleaner programs can do more harm than good im going to give you a link to one cleaner that i trust.
It has a 30-day trail that has unlimited access to the program.
http://www.tune-up.com/products/tuneup-utilities/


----------



## Tiber Septim

After you reinstalled the game, did you patch it at all?
I used to get this problem all the time. Reinstalling fixed it, but the problem would return if I let the game update.

I'd recommend just trying another re-install.


----------



## XJD93

Thanks for the link havnt tried it yet but i will
My copy is legit but im using a no-cd crack..... i cant install or reinstall because for some reason it wont let me use the cd 
its not a driver problem cuz i play starcraft on disc
( I originally got the game cuz my brother put it on his external hardrive and i loaded it off there)
could that have killed the game
would having the nvidea (NZONE) demo hurt it cuz if so that could be the problem as well.....


----------



## Tiber Septim

XJD93 said:


> My copy is legit but im using a no-cd crack.....


There's the problem. Even on the official forums they say that any form of cracking the game causes this bug. I think it was intentional by the devs, to stop people playing with illegal copies.

Sorry, can't help you with that.


----------



## XJD93

How could that be if my copy is an exact copy of my brothers exactly copied from his external hard drive that he already had the crack on..... how come i got the problem and he didnt..... he plays without a cd ..... could it maybe be that im running XP and hes running VISTA 
:4-dontkno still confused


----------

